# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Pronóstico de precipitaciones en los próximos 7 días

## pedro_montoro

Adjunto una imagen con la predicción de precipitaciones acumuladas en España. De producirse este pronóstico las lluvias aparecerían con fuerzas en diversos lugares de nuestra geografía.

----------


## perdiguera

Dos cosas se me ocurren viendo esta imagen.
Una es que si se cumple la predicción poco agua veremos en las zonas más necesitadas de Castilla la Mancha (Alcarria y cercanías) Comunidad Valenciana (Centro y Norte) y Cataluña.
La otra es la cantidad de agua que caerá en el mar y en Andalucía. En ésta última comunidad espero y deseo que lo haga con conocimiento.

----------


## ben-amar

Si esas predicciones se cumplen es cosa de preocuparse aqui en Andalucía.
Eso si, van a salir luego fotos por un tubo  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hixem

Las previsiones a tan largo plazo....son ciencia ficcion y menos con las condiciones que se estan dando que a 24 horas son dudosas.
Todo depende de lo que tarde en desalojar el aire caliente al aire frio y con eso sabremos si se desplaza la borrasca mas al centro o se va para el mediterraneo y baleares,

----------


## pedro_montoro

¿Que opináis sobre esta imagen? Esperemos que llueva con conocimiento porque vaya pronósticos!

----------


## Luján

> ¿Que opináis sobre esta imagen? Esperemos que llueva con conocimiento porque vaya pronósticos!


Que parece que a la vertiente sureste al fin le va a tocar algo.

A ver si es verdad.

----------


## REEGE

Acabo de regresar de nuevo a la zona norte del Guadalquivir y ya está chispeando... y veo ésto en las previsiones de los próximos días:

Jueves.............  19,3mm
Viernes............  11mm
Sábado............  3,6mm 
Domingo...........   6mm
Lunes..............   0,7mm
Martes.............   4,1mm
Miércoles..........  15mm

Ah, Pedro_Montoro... me encanta tu Avatar!!! Lo tengo hecho puzzle en mi salón!!! Un saludo a todos y que se cumplan los pronósticos y las lluvias nos acompañen éstos días.

Fuente: eltiempo.es

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿Que opináis sobre esta imagen? Esperemos que llueva con conocimiento porque vaya pronósticos!


Bueno, no está mal... la parte más positiva de todo, es que se ven algunas "manchas" sobre la zona mediterránea, a ver si acaso... que ya es hora  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Si esas predicciones se cumplen es cosa de preocuparse aqui en Andalucía.
> Eso si, van a salir luego fotos por un tubo


Jajaja... pues ya me entiendes, si eso se cumple, estoy viendo a Iznájar soltando algunas moléculas de agua en forma de abanico  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Ah, Pedro_Montoro... *me encanta tu Avatar!!! Lo tengo hecho puzzle en mi salón!!!*


El Guernica de 5000?  :Big Grin: 

Yo en el salón tengo uno del Canale Grande de Venecia mirando hacia la Basílica de Santa Maria della Salute (creo que es esa  :Embarrassment: ). Luego tengo otro encima del acuario que es como una ciudad de rascacielos dentro de una selva y es precioso. Y tengo uno para colgar del puente de Brooklyn de NY y que es fluorescente, apagas la luz y se ve todo el cuadro, es espectacular  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Y otro que tengo ganas de hacer es el Azul Génova  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , pero tan sólo los he visto de 500, y lo quiero más grande jeje

Un saludo.

----------


## pedro_montoro

> Ah, Pedro_Montoro... me encanta tu Avatar!!! Lo tengo hecho puzzle en mi salón!!! Un saludo a todos y que se cumplan los pronósticos y las lluvias nos acompañen éstos días.


Hay que ver lo que son las cosas.. esto es pura casualidad pero yo también tengo el Guernica en puzzle en el salón. Ya aparte de compartir la afición de todo los embalses también esto! jajajaja  y encima hemos el hecho el mismo puzzle. Esto son casualidades y lo demás es tontería.

----------


## REEGE

Como para hacer ahora que conozco Embalses.net, puzzles!!!
Yo tengo hechos 5, El Guernica de Picasso, La Maja Desnuda de Goya, dos de Monet y Noche Estrellada de Van Gogh...
Ahora me seria imposible la afición de los puzzles...

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/9/20110...a-9af5f2c.html

Y ésto último es una noticia sobre el post de Yahoo.es Noticias!!!!!

----------


## pedro_montoro

> Como para hacer ahora que conozco Embalses.net, puzzles!!!
> Yo tengo hechos 5, El Guernica de Picasso, La Maja Desnuda de Goya, dos de Monet y Noche Estrellada de Van Gogh...
> Ahora me seria imposible la afición de los puzzles...
> 
> http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/9/20110...a-9af5f2c.html
> 
> Y ésto último es una noticia sobre el post de Yahoo.es Noticias!!!!!


Yo también tengo varios hechos como el Guernica, la persistencia de la memoria, el carnaval del arlequín, la creación de Adán y ahora mismo me queda poco para terminar la Santa Cena de Leonardo que se me esta haciendo un poquito complicado por que no tengo tiempo para nada..!

----------


## ben-amar

Chicos, esta muy bien que diversifiqueis en vuestros ratos de ocio per ¿no nos estamos saliendo del tema?  :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Chicos, esta muy bien que diversifiqueis en vuestros ratos de ocio per ¿no nos estamos saliendo del tema?


Jejejeje  :Big Grin:  :Wink: 

Pues sí que hemos hecho un poquillo de off-topic  :Embarrassment: , no es que vayan de la mano precisamente los puzzles con los pronósticos de precipitaciones jeje.

Habrá que abrir un hilo en Cafetería dedicado a puzzles que contengan "agua"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

Agua es lo que lleva callendo por aqui desde hace unas horillas  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------

